# trolling port phillip bay



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

gday everyone
exams are finished and ill probably be fishing tomorrow morning from mt martha. a quick question - on the way to my spot, id like to troll, but have never caught anything on the troll before. my limited lures aren't ideal, but id like to know which one you think would be best:
lazer 25g
berkley gulp 4" pogy, white, would have a sinker on so i could get a bit of depth
3.5" pink paddletail, as above
or a 12cm floating hard body?(too big?)
if anyones willing to join me, ill be starting near the carpark at mt martha and working my way north towards mornington. as i dont have access to a car to move myself around (would have loved to have gone to sunnyside and met some of the akffers, but its not to be)

any other hints for tomorrow would be greatly appreciated :lol: 
cheers for any replies 
nick


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Howdy and welcome bitten off, from frankston right the way round the bay past mt martha is fishing well and we are all on the lookout for different launch spots. Good luck with you efforts tomorrow.

I have trolled soft plastics before but had one that was spinner the other day which made a mess of my line and I would suggest tying a swivel in the line and do a little test next to your yak to make sure its swims well.

I bought some deep diving rapala's from Billfisher tackle in Frankston and got a pinkie first up, not sure of the model but they are 5m divers. Hobie vic fishes and has success with some real big lures that go as deep as 30ft and last time we were out I noticed he had a downrigger on boards so I suspect he is going even deeper in search of the big reds out wide in as much as 18m of water.

If you are working the inner reefs try two rods out the back, one sp (minnow pattern if you have them & one hb, deep diver (doesnt matter how big). I have small pinkies hit some of my big lures so I guess they arent afraid to have a go at anything. Another fishing option you have over the reefs is to drift and flick out a squid jig, or just flick soft plastics, the pinkies & squid are definately there its just a matter of finding them.

keep posting your trips and before you know it there will be plenty of company and advise. This forum is full of trip reports & pics from blokes on the peninsula and there seems to be enough time & beer to read it all. Look forward to catching up.
seeya
squizz


----------

